# Does Uber really need $1 'safe ride fee' for short trips?



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

For short $4 trips at LA, Uber takes $1 + $3 * 0.2 = $1.6. That's 40% of the fare.

In SF, For $6 trips, Uber takes $1 + $5 * 0.2 = $2. That's 33% of the fare. 

Does Uber really need $1 to cover the risk of short trips? I feel that they are exploiting the drivers. Why does the media miss this point?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The media covering the protests are not investigative reporters, just newbie anchor wanna bees that are looking for 2 minutes of fluff to fill the news hour.

NOBODY is looking into Uber raping the drivers.

I read about some McDonald's workers in L.A. wanting $15.00 per hour and thought, that is WAY more than an Uber driver makes, yet nobody cares.

We all know how little the cab drivers make, why would Uber pay us more? As long as people continue to drive, they think the rates can go lower yet.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Albert Stan said:


> For short $4 trips at LA, Uber takes $1 + $3 * 0.2 = $1.6. That's 40% of the fare.
> 
> In SF, For $6 trips, Uber takes $1 + $5 * 0.2 = $2. That's 33% of the fare.
> 
> Does Uber really need $1 to cover the risk of short trips? I feel that they are exploiting the drivers. Why does the media miss this point?


The $1 "safe rider fee" (ostensibly to cover the cost of additional insurance) is a RIVER of endless cash for our parent partner. What a brilliant strategy. The rider is only too happy to fork over the buck, while thinking what a responsible corporate citizen Uber is for taking the rider's safety so seriously. Ponder for a moment the number of rides that are completed GLOBALLY per hour/day/week/month/year. Any wonder why Uber continues to grow the driver pool? Try this on for size....for every $5 fare (and under), Uber is grossing 40% (not 20%). Think Uber will ever reduce or prorate the "safe rider fee"? Got a bridge to sell ya. In the mean time, Uber can not be bothered to provide a tipping option on the app. UBER "gets theirs" and the drivers "get it IN theirs".


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

This might be my last month doing this. It's just not worth it to wreck my vehicle for this amount of pay.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

SF, LA and other cities couldn't make noise, I feel that uberX is largest at SF, I hope you guys do something about it.. As for myself, I am currently looking for a full time job, uber was cool because it went very well with my other part time job but now with the new cuts I'm making enough to get by not what it was before when you actually could save few bucks to spend on yourself.


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

Here is what Uber says about the fee:
*What Is The Safe Rides Fee?*
From the beginning, we've always been committed to connecting you with the safest rides on the road. The Safe Rides Fee is a $1 fee added to uberX fares in U.S. cities with uberX ridesharing. This Safe Rides Fee supports our continued efforts to ensure the safest possible platform for Uber riders and drivers, including an industry-leading background check process, regular motor vehicle checks, driver safety education, development of safety features in the app, and insurance. For complete pricing transparency, you'll see this as a separate line item on every uberX receipt.

Why is Uber making money for me to make sure my car passes a safe and regular motor vehicle check? Will they pay me back? Also what is the driver safety education? Does Uber pay for Us to get it? Once again I'm lost.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

The safe ride fee was originally just for background checks. I guess someone figured out they couldn't possibly be paying that much for background checks, so the description was embellished.

Regular motor vehicle checks? I already pay the state to do that; thanks. And in the markets that have additional Uber inspections, doesn't the driver have to pay?


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> Here is what Uber says about the fee:
> *What Is The Safe Rides Fee?*
> From the beginning, we've always been committed to connecting you with the safest rides on the road. The Safe Rides Fee is a $1 fee added to uberX fares in U.S. cities with uberX ridesharing. This Safe Rides Fee supports our continued efforts to ensure the safest possible platform for Uber riders and drivers, including an industry-leading background check process, regular motor vehicle checks, driver safety education, development of safety features in the app, and insurance. For complete pricing transparency, you'll see this as a separate line item on every uberX receipt.
> 
> Why is Uber making money for me to make sure my car passes a safe and regular motor vehicle check? Will they pay me back? Also what is the driver safety education? Does Uber pay for Us to get it? Once again I'm lost.


WTF is "driver safety education"?

More #UberLies


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

Just a guess, but I'm sure all the background check fees per driver( Uber pays bulk prices) may amount to $20/driver at the most! After a driver makes 20 trips that part of the safe ride fee should be dropped. The 20% they take should cover all other costs they incur and they still should be (They are) making a shit load of cash all at the expense of the drivers! I might be new and an asshole, but I see this whole Uber model being a dream for a few good class action lawyers to take on. Time will tell. Knowing We have Uber staff reading threads here I would suggest you all take a look at what your drivers are posting in this forum and think hard about how Drivers are being compensated.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

Nova said:


> WTF is "driver safety education"?
> 
> More #UberLies


Probably the emails they send us. 

It is nothing but a way for Uber to make more money.


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> Probably the emails they send us.
> 
> It is nothing but a way for Uber to make more money.


Does the weekly email say drive safe? It might. I never noticed. That could be training I guess.


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

It does say this:

*We have started to take partners' ratings into consideration.* We want to ensure all of our users are having an Uber experience. To see what we consider an acceptable rating, see our rating thresholds below:

0-20 trips - immunity
20-50 trips - maintain above a *4.3*
above 50 trips - maintain above a *4.6*
*Pro tips for 5-stars: *Riders appreciate it when you are friendly, put their destination into the GPS before hitting begin trip, have a clean vehicle, and provide water in your vehicle.

That seems like great training material to me!!


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

Good training material for $1 per trip?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I know everyone here knows this but how and why is the $1 Safe Riders Fee deducted from a $5 cancellation? That is, out of the $5 cancellation fee, the Driver gets $4 and Uber scores $1.

Sometimes I just don't get it. Other times I really don't get it.


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow didn't know they still took it from the cancelation fee. Uber is only profitable when you can take advantage of surge rates for long periods of time. Their base rates will not make much money if you consider the federal income taxes, vehicle maintenance, gas, and the money going to uber. One traffic violation or accident and any potential profit is gone and you are in the red. Uber is best used as a quick way to make money. It's kinda like gambling, if you can go out on top do it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

That's the first time I'm hearing that!
If Drivers get the cancellation fee, they get the full amount. No $1 SRF is deducted.


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

I did just find out if customers wish to split their fare you the driver is stuck with that cost. That's bull, uber offers the option, they should be responsible for the cost associated. Can't exactly tell the cost but I think it's 0.50 each making it up to $2.00 per ride split 4 ways. Just another way uber nickels and dimes us to quit.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Nova said:


> WTF is "driver safety education"?
> 
> More #UberLies


Where did you get this "Uber" reference to Safe Rider Fee description?

I logged into Uber.com as a Rider. I navigated to "Fares & Fees", then "What is the Safe Rider Fee"? There is no mention of "...and insurance". Instead of "...and insurance"., Uber website currently quotes, "...and more".


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> That's the first time I'm hearing that!
> If Drivers get the cancellation fee, they get the full amount. No $1 SRF is deducted.


Maybe I'm the only one.

Looking back at my pre Sept 1, 2014 Invoices, this was the same accounting method for all of my Cancellation Fees but the $1 SRF was still being credited back as a "courtesy" by Uber at that time.

I just never realized until today that Rider Paid a SRF for "not taking a ride". Oh the irony only gets better.










This was a "Short Trip" so I guess it is appropriate for posting in this Thread


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Maybe I'm the only one.
> 
> Looking back at my pre Sept 1, 2014 Invoices, this was the same accounting method for all of my Cancellation Fees but the $1 SRF was still being credited back as a "courtesy" by Uber at that time.
> 
> ...


That is Uber's commission for the $5 cancel fee, the 2nd column is safe rider fee, 3rd column is them taking the SRF back.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Albert Stan said:


> For short $4 trips at LA, Uber takes $1 + $3 * 0.2 = $1.6. That's 40% of the fare.
> 
> In SF, For $6 trips, Uber takes $1 + $5 * 0.2 = $2. That's 33% of the fare.
> 
> Does Uber really need $1 to cover the risk of short trips? I feel that they are exploiting the drivers. Why does the media miss this point?


Yes they need, and deserve much more. By your own calculations that's a measely 40% of the fare. You're missing the big picture. They graciously also let you pay for the gas, and all other expenses, so see, it all balances out.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

3MATX said:


> Wow didn't know they still took it from the cancelation fee. Uber is only profitable when you can take advantage of surge rates for long periods of time. Their base rates will not make much money if you consider the federal income taxes, vehicle maintenance, gas, and the money going to uber. One traffic violation or accident and any potential profit is gone and you are in the red. Uber is best used as a quick way to make money. It's kinda like gambling, if you can go out on top do it.


Except with gambling you have a chance of winning!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> It does say this:
> 
> *We have started to take partners' ratings into consideration.* We want to ensure all of our users are having an Uber experience. To see what we consider an acceptable rating, see our rating thresholds below:
> 
> ...


I never have water, but I always make sure I'm flush with anti-freeze. They're welcome to drink all they want.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Moofish said:


> That is Uber's commission for the $5 cancel fee, the 2nd column is safe rider fee, 3rd column is them taking the SRF back.


Okay, you're right. My brain just wasn't even thinking about Uber charging a commission for the $5 cancellation fee, but they do. 20% is $1.

I feel better now


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Remember, "our driver partners get most of the fare so there is no need to tip"

so sleep well knowing uber will never take 51% of the fare, just to avoid being caught in another lie.... but 49% is coming!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> including an industry-leading background check process, regular motor vehicle checks, driver safety education,


You can go online and pay $35 for a complete criminal and credit check. Uber never inspected me car. I didn't receive driver safety education from Uber. So this fee is not for that. It is just the way Uber decided to take it's cut. Plan and simple. When I signed up, I knew the score and accepted it.


----------

